# Calvus and Compressiceps



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

So I started a new 55 gallon tank that has been cycled and just started adding fish. All was good so far I have a juliochromis dickfeldi, a lelupi, a birchardi and a goldhead calvus. Things were great in the tank until I added a black compressicep. It for sure made the calvus more active. The first 24 hours they stayed very close and would get big and turn sideways to each other with some chasing. The next day it was tons of lip locking to the point where both fish have torn up lips. I removed the calvus to another tank I use as a hospital tank. I have plenty of rocks and hiding spots but they both want the same spot. Any advice or should I just keep them separated? If so one might have to go back.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The goldhead would be a compressiceps.... the black could be a comp or calvus, more likely a calvus.

Just two males in a tank that size... usually not going to work out.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

This recent thread may help: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=355017

Summary: in general (of course), if you are going to combine calvus & comps or have more than one male in the genus (Altolamps) you are going to need multiple males (3 minimum).

Couple examples:
1 species (i.e. calvus): it's either one male or three+ males - NOT two.
Combining species: if you have a trio of calvus (1m/2f) and want to add comps, you will need add, at least two males and however many females you desire to make it work.

If you follow the "*3 Male Rule*" in general, the two species will completely ignore each even when spawning. Risk of hybridization is very low when following the *3 Male Rule*. There are always exceptions, but chances are you will be successful (imo).

Hope that helps.

Russ


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

The gold head was sold to me as Sunset Calvus but looks similar to the gold heads I've seen.

Thank you for your advice I will try adding another male. I added the calvus back after adding some more shells and re-arranging some decorations and they seem to have a spot on opposite side of the tank and so far want nothing to do with each other. Looking for another male today.


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

Razzo you are a genius! Your advice was excellent and I understand that individual fish have individual personalities.

Let me clarify as my information before was incorrect. I had a sunset compressicep and black compressicep. They were the two fighting.

I added an inkfin Calvus to the tank and all is well. The fighting has ceased and the compressiceps hangout together on one side of the tank and the calvus on the other.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Kingsix67 said:


> Razzo you are a genius! Your advice was excellent and I understand that individual fish have individual personalities.
> 
> Let me clarify as my information before was incorrect. I had a sunset compressicep and black compressicep. They were the two fighting.
> 
> I added an inkfin Calvus to the tank and all is well. The fighting has ceased and the compressiceps hangout together on one side of the tank and the calvus on the other.


Glad it's working out so far


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Do you have just one of each fish in this tank?


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes the tank is stocked like so now
-Goldhead Compressiceps
-Black Compressiceps
-Ink Fin Calvus
- Juliochromis Dickfeldi 
-x3 Lelupi
-Birchardi
-Pleco
-Frontosa


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

That tank is way too small for Frontosa.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

That's a really interesting stocking. I'd love to get something like that going in my 75 gallon. What are the sizes of the fish? Did you add all but the new Altolamprologus at the same time? I'm curious about your scape. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

All the fish are very small right now and they will be moved to a bigger tank when I find the right one.

-Goldhead Compressiceps - 2"
-Black Compressiceps - 2"
-Ink Fin Calvus - 1.75"
- Juliochromis Dickfeldi - 2" 
-x3 Lelupi - 1.5"
-Birchardi - 2"
-Pleco - 3"
-Frontosa 3"

Will take a picture when I get home  I have gravel with lots of river rock and shells.


----------

